# Button mit Enter drücken FF geht, IE nicht.



## ronaldo84 (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
ich weiß das das Thema schon mehrfach vorgekommen ist. Aber ich habe alle Themen versucht. Meiner Meinung nach müßte es so funktionieren. Und das ist mein Problem. Ich habe eine Suche. Wenn man nun in das vorhandene Textfeld einen Suchbegriff eingibt und dann im Textfeld "ENTER" drückt soll der Submit-Button gedrückt werden. Im Firefox geht es, aber im IE nicht. Warum? Habe es auch schon mit 

```
onkeypress="if(event.keyCode==13){document.getElementById('abschicken').click();}"
```
versucht. Das gleiche Ergebnis. If FF geht, IE sendet zwar etwas ab, drückt den Button aber nicht. Der KeyCode wird von beiden richtig erkannt.

```
<body>
<table width='100%' border='0'>
<tr>
<td width='20%' valign='top' rowspan='2'>
<form action='index.php4' method='post' name='form1'>
<img alt='VIDEO WEBSHOP' src='images/webshop-ohne.jpg'>
<p><font size='2' color='#d3d7e7'><b>SUCHEN NACH:</b><br>
<input type='text' value='suchbegriff' onkeypress='if(event.keyCode==13){document.form1.btn_suche.click();}' name='search' size='27'>
<input id='abschicken' type='submit' name='btn_suche' value='Los'><br>
<input type='checkbox' name='produktbeschreibung' value='true'> Begriff in Detailbeschreibung suchen.</font></p>
</form>
</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
```
Weiß jemand Rat? 
P.S. Quelltext ist gekürzt.


----------



## Quaese (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

bei mir funktioniert es sowohl im IE als auch im Firefox. 

Bei der internen Browservorschau (Phase5) hat der IE allerdings Probleme und reagiert nicht auf den 
*onkeypress*-Event - *onkeyup* hingegen funktioniert.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## ronaldo84 (2. November 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort. OnKeyUp funktioniert, dabei tritt allerdings das Phänomen auf, dass der Button erst immer beim 2.Enter gedrückt wird (IE). Im Firefox wird bei jedem Druck auf Enter der Button gedrückt. Im IE nur bei jedem 2. Kann mir jemand erklären warum das so ist?


----------

